# Solaris and Wireless connection



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

I have got Solaris 10 installed on Laptop Latitude D600.

How can i configure wireless (Dell Wireless WLAN 1450 Dual Band WLAN Mini-PCI Card) to work under solaris ?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

zillah said:


> I have got Solaris 10 installed on Laptop Latitude D600.
> How can i configure wireless (Dell Wireless WLAN 1450 Dual Band WLAN Mini-PCI Card) to work under solaris ?


Hi zillah,

I assume you have the Intel port for Solaris on your laptop.

The question I have is whether the driver port for your Mini-PCI Card is compatible with Solaris 10? Possibly not - I do not know. Most drivers are OS dependent, and I have not heard of any OS-independent drivers.

You can go here to ask the question of compatibility:
Drivers & Downloads:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...hs&releaseid=R83097&formatcnt=1&fileid=109197
Click on Drivers & Downloads Help or use the Chat With Us link to get help

-- Tom


----------



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks for this information


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

zillah, its highly doubtful that the wireless card will work with solaris 10. I know a few people who work for sun, the hardware list of supported hardware is tiny in comparison to linux even. Not to get your hopes down, but its just the way it is right now. I've yet to see a community form around the open source solaris yet either.


----------



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

> the hardware list of supported hardware is tiny in comparison to linux even.


For the future refernce, How can I check for compatibilty of the Hard ware from Solaris site?


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

http://www.sun.com/bigadmin/hcl/data/sol/

This'd probably be the best source, the hardware compatability list. I believe its for the commercial version but will work in this case still


----------

